# Opinion please on Circle Y Saddle with Flex tree?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You are doubting your purchase from one opinion? Circle Y's aren't junk. There will always be someone's opinion in life. Listen to your gut and go with it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wait for the saddle to get there. Do you have a tracking number yet? I've gotten some great saddles off ebay & lots of other tack,too. Most of it was very nice.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have a clue as to why people don't like Circle Y's, I absolutely LOVE mine! 

I have the Expedition Flex Tree 2 Trail saddle, and I've had it about 6yrs(still looks new-ish too!) Circle Y Saddles - Expedition Flex2® Trail Saddle

It is the only saddle I ride in now, it has me spoiled haha. It has never left rub marks on any horse I have used it on, no dry marks and no sore spots afterwards. Doesn't slide, it is light enough for me to swing onto any horse or carry it long distances, and the leather was soft and supple the day I took it out of the box. We also have a pretty comfortable Circle Y barrel saddle. Maybe I am just biased, but it was the first "real" saddle I bought when I was a kid, made sure to buy it in an adult size so I could still use it, and paid every penny of the $1,800 for it.


I have bought quite a bit of tack from eBay before, all of it has come in great shape and on time. I wouldn't worry about it unless you really don't like the saddle for some reason. You could always resell it or possibly return it or trade it if needed.

People all have opinions, like goneriding has said. I personally don't like King saddles, but my aunt loves her's and swears by the brand, but when I rode in her saddle it was uncomfortable for me. My friend absolutely hates my saddle, but as long as it works for me I don't couldn't care less. You just have to try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Circle Y saddles. You got a flex tree for $700? That's a STEAL! I'm jealous.

If you like it and it fits your horse, I wouldn't put much stock in what your friend says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I currently don't have any Circle Y saddles but do own many of their breast collars/head stalls/reins ETC and have never been disapointed with quality of their tack. However when buying I do my homework and look too see at time who has best prices. BTW I don't have a horse in the Circle Y stable.


Boone


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Have to agree, don't panic. It was a good price for that saddle, and if it fits your horse and is comfortable for you, fantastic!

My husband has horrible back and knee issues. We traded in his Crates saddle on a new Circle Y Flex tree saddle a couple years ago, he loves it.
He can go for longer rides with me now, which is great! 
And it was the only one we could find local that fit his horse, so it was a win win situation.

Let us all know how you and your horse like it once it arrives.


----------



## TimeFlys (Nov 9, 2012)

Should be here Monday. Getting more excited. I was also looking at a Crates endurance saddle. It was more $$$ and for a gaited horse. 

Probably best I ended up with the one I got. Since I have Arabs and 1 half arab/quarter horse it should fit one of them. The youngest of my arabs is not fully matured/filled out yet (she's only just turned 6) and is still sort or narrow. I ride her the most just keeping my fingers crossed that it fits.

Just never bought any tack off of Ebay and to me $700 is a good chunk of money right now. Hope it arrives Monday!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a used circle Y barrel saddle, nothings wrong it. I really like it. Just like everything in life someone will love it, someone will hate it...


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope that for that price it ends up to be a real circle Y. I had a friend who bought a brand name saddle on e-bay and it was a knock off. Personally I want to get a flex-tree and am saving up my pennies!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin LOVED her Circle Y's and was loath to give it up. Her horse started having some issues with his back and she refused to believe for the longest that it was the saddle because she loved them. I think you got a great deal if it fits your horse!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mochachino said:


> I hope that for that price it ends up to be a real circle Y. I had a friend who bought a brand name saddle on e-bay and it was a knock off. Personally I want to get a flex-tree and am saving up my pennies!


I wouldn't worry to much. Most likely it's the real deal and if not, ebay is very buyer friendly when it comes to disputes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

